# 1999 Altima Sun Visor



## carleyecon (Dec 9, 2015)

I have seen Ebay listings selling the Sun Visor for model years 1998 - 2001. They indicate that the Sun Visors for any of those years are interchangeable with each other. Does any one know if that is true? Can I install a 2001 Sun Visor into a 1999 Altima GXE? The 2001 has a vanity light, but the 1999 doesn't.

Thank you!


----------

